# What kind of chains...?



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

What kind of tire chains do you guys run on heavy duty trucks if or when you run them? I'm doing streets for the local town and chains are a must with all the steep hills they have. 32k gvw single axle dump (2wd) 11-22.5 tires. I have a set of single twist links - cheap China made ones though. I'd like to have another set or two on hand and I can't decide what to get. V-bar, twist, square link, singles, duals? Too many choices. The single twists are about the same price as the single V-bars. The dual twists are slightly more than the singles but the dual V-bars are alot more than the singles? Doesn't make sense to me? I know the square links last a lot longer but dang are they expensive. I can't swing them right now, I'd rather have a spare set or two of cheapies to replace a broken set rather than put all my faith in one set of the others. 

I mostly can't decide if the duals are worth it? i know they are more of a pain to put on but do they really work better? Someone told me the singles are actually better because more weight is being transferred to the one chain rather than spread over both. Kinda like a skinny tire is better than a wide one in the snow i guess. I don't know, anybody with more experience have any input?


----------



## OldCrow (Dec 14, 2009)

We run single vbar. I've never run duals, so I can't speak to it. I never really saw the advantage of the duals. I also just ordered a pair of square link to see if they really are better than the vbars. But all in all the vbars do a really nice job and last longer than plain twisted links. 

We normally have at least 2 sets of chains for each truck. One main set and a backup. It is also useful to look into a chain tool to remove and replace broken links. We have a bucket of spare cross links for repairs. Saves a lot of money instead of buying new chains when a few links break.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah I want to have at least 2 sets. Preferably 3, lol. My buddy has extra cross links and the tool I can use anytime, I don't want to have to worry about it during a storm though. I figure if I break one I will throw on another set then worry about fixing the broken links after a storm. I thought the V-bars would be more than the twisted link chains but they are actually a few dollars cheaper. I was planning on ordering 1 set of single V-bars and one set of dual twist links but I'm leaning towards just getting 2 sets of single V-bars. The County my dad works for and the local township only use singles, haven't found anybody really that runs the duals? One guy said the town truck he use to drive they always ran duals, but he doesn't have a clue about much of anything and he wouldn't know if they were really better or not. He just assumes if one is good two is better...


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

we run pewag chains diamond chain i think is the type, most everyone has singles but me and another guy at our shop made a set of duals for our trucks and they came in handy during out blizzards last year, they are good when you have 0 traction or are pushing hard. for repairs my shop also does repairs on playgrounds so if we break a cross link we just fix it with a swing S hook till we get back to the shop.


----------



## fisherv (Jan 21, 2009)

I have used both triples(duals) and singles, we run the studded OFA. Pricey but well worth the money. I had trouble on my truck running triples with the brake cans and brackets breaking so I have switched to singles. When we fit our chains and cut them down we cut the side link just enough on the side with a torch to get it off and when a cross link breaks you can use that to fix it and it will last about the life of the chains.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll just stick with the singles and run plenty of weight. The triple rails look like a PITA to put on and I don't want to worry about clearance issues with bakes and suspension. I guess if it gets too nasty and I can make it work I could always throw a second set of singles on the inside duals. I can't see it being necessary though honestly. Think I'm gonna order 2 sets of the Pewag V-bars, 1 main set and one backup. Then i'll keep my cheapie Chinese ones as a Plan C or maybe run them on the light snowfalls to save wear on the others. Hopin for a white Christmas!


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Cant speak about heavy trucks but from our experence on pickup trucks the Pewag V bars get it on! . And they will last 2-3 times longer those Chinise wantbe chains........... I think that the crosslinks are still casehardened on them and they used to be made in Austria ???? There very well may be better ones but we have not seen them if there is?


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Ordered the Pewag V-bars. Just one set for now. Have to pinch pennies right now until we get some snow, i got too much money out as it is getting ready for the season. I'll see how these do then get another set probably once I get some snow money coming in. Will let you all know what I think, maybe if I'm lucky they will be here before the weekend and if the wetherman is right, maybe we will have snow then. I doubt UPS will get here though seeing they are busy this time of year and I wouldn't be surprised if we don't get any snow either. Spread some salt once last week but that's it so far for the year. I'm ready to get on with it...


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

I'd suggest the automatic chains. But I guess I'm lazy. Fire trucks, rescues and a good portion of plows in Europe run them. If I recall there's 3 brands, On Spot, Insta Chain and Rud. Rud was the only brand that also worked in reverse.

www.rudchain.com/

I've used them on a fire truck and they work well. They have regular type too but they're not cheap.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

I know this thread is a few days old.... I plow for the city and run single twisted link on the outside rears. The chains for duals are a waste of time and money IMO. My truck is similar in size to yours, (27500 GVWR) I run about 6k in the dump bed. I carry two sets also, and they work great with excellent traction. Alot of times, traveling to and from neighborhoods requires driving on main roads that are bare pavement. This really eats up the chains so I try and remove the chains as early as I can! Anyways, all the best.


----------



## unclebuck (Jan 8, 2011)

the dual chains do help in deep snow , but if you have a plow how often are you in deep snow ? only when backing up . for plowing singles are the way to go . if you have a truck with no plow duals really help . run the chains as tight as you can and they last longer loose chains wear out faster


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

duals are used alot on back roads with a high center crown.


----------



## SRT (Feb 20, 2011)

duals alwys better and definately v-bars or square links, less stress with duals than only one tire


----------

